# RGB Fusion Fehler



## Scarcop (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo
ich habe das 370Z Gaming 7 mit BIOS F6
Wenn ich die RGB Fusion App starten will kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen nacheinander:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich machen um die App zum laufen zu bekommen?
Danke!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *Scarcop*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage .

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                     Technischen Support weitergegeben und         folgende         Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Antwort =>

 Wurde Windows mit diesem Mainboard komplett neu installiert?
  Sind die aktuellen Treiber, App Center und RGB Fusion von der Webseite installiert?
Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union

  RGB Fusion B18.0424.1
  App Center B18.0301.1

  Bitte keine weitere RGB Steuerungssoftware außer RGB Fusion verwenden.

  RGB Fusion und andere LED-Kontrolloftware von Drittanbietern  z.B. von Trident  stören sich gegenseitig!

  Deinstallieren Sie die Asus Software , das App Center und RGB Fusion.
  Starten Sie das System neu und installieren Sie dann das akltuelle App Center und RGB Fusion von der GIGABYTE Webseite.

  Wenn der RGB Fusion Fehler weiterbesteht installieren Sie das System komplett und sauber neu und testen dann.


Sollten noch Fragen hierzu sein, bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der     deutschen       Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"     Technischen  Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für Schritt     alles durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Scarcop (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort
"Wurde Windows mit diesem Mainboard komplett neu installiert?" --> ja
Habe sämtliche RGB Programme deinstalliert. Neugestartet. Dann APP Center und RGB Fusion vom der oben genannten Website geladen und installiert. 
Der erste Fehler ist jetzt weg, dafür bekomme ich direkt die zweite Meldung und die App startet immer noch nicht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *Scarcop*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage .

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                      Technischen Support weitergegeben und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Antwort =>


Could you please describe more detail for this user question? Whish version for APP center/RGB fusion used, the Win10 OS which is used RS3 or RS4?

Please  disable the Update Notefication, and  uninstall that RGB Fusion version, and reinstall the version from this model Utility website.


Sollten noch Fragen hierzu sein, bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der      deutschen       Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"      Technischen  Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für  Schritt     alles durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Scarcop (31. Mai 2018)

So its Versions:
RGB Fusion B18.0424.1
App Center B18.0301.1

I had Win 10 Home Rs3 installed. Now updated to Rs4. Installed everything new. Now there is NO Errormsg at all, the "please wait" screen just closes after a couple seconds.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für Feedback, gern stehen wir für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung.


----------

